# ultra band saw sled



## skidiot (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Over the Thanksgiving weekend I scored a super nice Rikon band saw on Craigslist. I wanted it because of the 13" resaw height. I am resawing a white oak tree into quartersawn lumber for the clocks and lamps and other small things I make. I saw this sled on YouTube and thought the use of a clamp to be far better than screws. But, I thought I could take it up a notch. The one online had holes bored in the sides to reposition the clamp. I went with metal rails (Unistrut). This way all I have to do is loosen the eyebolts and slide the clamp wherever I want. Also, because I am quarter sawing, I have to hold the log at angles to get the best figuring. This way I can hold the log however i want. 
Skidiot


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

I like it…in fact, I need that very thing!!! I don't do a lot of resaw work, but when I do I need a sled. I typically cut burls for game calls and knife handle slabs…this is just the thing. Thanks a million for posting!!!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm going to be making a sled for cutting short log piece into turning blanks. I like what you did.
What are you using as a guide to feed the sled straight?
is it registering off the back of the table?

Does the youtube link have all that info?


----------



## skidiot (Jun 2, 2008)

This saw has a slot on either side of the blade. There is a runner on the under side of the sled that fits into the slot.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

You can also use your fence and a variation of yours. Just swap the bar clamp I used on mine for a pipe clamp:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/197690


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you have a miter slot between the blade and the uprise? Just curious as to how you're guiding that sled without getting off course?

My 14" Griz with a riser kit only has the one miter slot in from of the blade in which I use to guide my sled.

I'm using the screw sled but my sled is not limited to the length of the log I can place on it, in which I see yours is, but I never go over 24" in length as my back most likely wouldn't allow it


----------



## BandsawJeff (Nov 7, 2017)

Cool Sled!
I bought a Little Ripper which is similar to what you have there. Worth checking out if you ever need to do longer stuff.


----------

